# Contest For Rescue Stories



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eric Goebelbecker from Dog Star Daily just notified me about this contest. For those of you into rescue. http://www.inspiringrescuestories.com/category/contest/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It says:* "Win over $1,000.00 worth of prizes for you and your pet&#8230;.plus I'll donate 15% of the profits from my book sales to the animal shelter of your choice. "
*
Thanks for the link, Dave. I'm sure there are many inspirational stories members here can share! :whoo:


----------

